# dell pc restore



## amit dutt (Aug 26, 2009)

hi all !
my system crashed with blue screen-restart loop ! so i tried system restore [didn't work], dell factory restore [didn't work], finally i formated c: and performed clean install, later i found out the problem was graphics card [which is solved after cleaning it thoroughly and reinstalling]. 

so now my problem is i lost the option of dell factory image restore which used to came up after pressing F8. i think it is because i formattted c:
but the another partition called "E:RECOVERY" is untouched since i purchaed the computer. it contains the complete file structure as original DELL used to have. also there is file "factory.wim" [E:\DELL\IMAGE\factory.wim] can anybody tell how to deploy this file? i know dell factory restore utility uses this factory.wim file to restore the pc. is there any way to make it work !

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 27, 2009)

check in computer manual, there must be steps to how to restore os or call the dell hotline.


----------



## evewin89 (Aug 29, 2009)

don't worry abt. that factory restore tool. i have dell inspiron 1525 which comes with vista. later i formatted my lappy and installed win7 and XP coz for me vista sucks.most of the time these tools proves to be a waste of disk space. when any problems arises these tools fails to restore the p.c. make back up of ur data's in some other medium. eg. dvd.


----------

